# How do you figure out reel seat size?



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

I am wanting to build a MHX-P843 rod and was wondering how do you find out the reel seat size (fuji sktpsm split casting reel seat) needed considering I am wanting to build this with a split grip handle?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If your going to use an exposed blank seat, you need to plan how long your total rear grip are will be and know the diameter of the blank where the seat will go. The supplier can measure it for the right one when you place the order.If just a regular casting seat, a #16 w/ a urethane arbor is what I would use. You'll need some reamers for either one, most likely.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Your in luck!
http://www.mudhole.com/core/media/media.nl?id=31219&c=210436&h=7d9d3dd7454f345a666c&whence=


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank you


----------

